

How Browsers Work: Behind the scenes of modern web browsers - charliesome
http://www.html5rocks.com/en/tutorials/internals/howbrowserswork/?&&

======
karcoder
The article is lengthy, but considering the scope of the topic I thought this
was a great read on browser internals. It gives some straightforward insight
into the general process and algorithms used behind parsing HTML/CSS and how
browsers render/layout/paint pages.

